# Stuffing for ABTs



## rabbithutch

There are too many threads about ABTs to search for a list of what different folks use for filler; so I thought I'd start a thread asking everyone to post there tried and true stuffings that go into jalapenos and get wrapped with bacon.  I hope this becomes a long list  and gets enough input to maybe become a sticky one day.

Mine is pretty simple.  I start with Sour Cream with a flavoring of hot Hungarian paprika, sea salt and cheese.  I use sharp cheddar, blue cheese, and sometimes manchego.

What are your faves?


----------



## disco

You need to try coffin shrimp. Put seafood (cocktail) sauce in the pepper, put a shrimp on top and cover with cream cheese and wrap with bacon. I also like Italian sausage, cooked and crumbled then mixed with cream cheese.


----------



## smokie1

Been looking all around here and don't mean to ask a stupid question, but WTF is an ABT?


----------



## disco

smokie1 said:


> Been looking all around here and don't mean to ask a stupid question, but WTF is an ABT?


An Atomic Buffalo Treat or words to that effect. It is a jalapeno cut in half lengthwise, stuffed with a cheese mixture and then wrapped in bacon and smoked.


----------



## myownidaho

Cream cheese, a shrimp and wrapped with half a slice of thin cut bacon. I do this with my pickled jalapenos.


----------



## bregent

Mine's pretty basic. Towards the end I brush them with a glaze made from butter and pepper jelly.:

ABT's
12 oz mild Italian sausage
8 oz cream cheese
8 oz medium cheddar
15-20 Jalapenos
Thin sliced bacon
1 tsp of pork rub

Split the Jalapenos and removed as much seeds and ribs as you want for heat. Brown sausage and mix with cheeses and rub. Stuff pepper halves with generous heaps of filling and wrap with bacon.

Glaze
1/2 jar of jalapeno pepper jelly
1 tbls butter
Heat till warm


----------



## gmc2003

I've only made these once and kept it simple. Cut the tops off stuffed with cream cheese mixed with some cheddar and rub topped off with bacon. The juice that collected in the bottom of the pepper was a nice shot of liquid heat.

Chris


----------



## smokie1

Thanks to all for your responses.  I have made these before but had never heard of that name for them.  I'm kind of loving this forum, looks like a good group!


----------



## lovethemeats

I've smoked crumbled up hot sausage first and then used it in with the cream cheese/sharp cheddar. Adds more of a smoky flavor through out the ABT's


----------



## smokie1

bregent said:


> Mine's pretty basic. Towards the end I brush them with a glaze made from butter and pepper jelly.:
> 
> ABT's
> 12 oz mild Italian sausage
> 8 oz cream cheese
> 8 oz medium cheddar
> 15-20 Jalapenos
> Thin sliced bacon
> 1 tsp of pork rub
> 
> Split the Jalapenos and removed as much seeds and ribs as you want for heat. Brown sausage and mix with cheeses and rub. Stuff pepper halves with generous heaps of filling and wrap with bacon.
> 
> Glaze
> 1/2 jar of jalapeno pepper jelly
> 1 tbls butter
> Heat till warm
> 
> View attachment 342443


WOW!  Those look amazing!


----------



## griz400

Here is how we mostly do it
1 1/4 lb sweet Italian sausage, browned and drained

2  8 oz bricks of Phillie cream cheese softened

1 1/2 cup grated parm cheese

1 pack bacon


----------



## cliffcarter

My filling is softened cream cheese, finely diced apple and a teaspoon or so of cinnamon-













BdayABTs (6).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 25, 2015






You can also use small sweet peppers for those that don't like the heat-













DSC06494.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## cliffcarter

smokie1 said:


> Been looking all around here and don't mean to ask a stupid question, but WTF is an ABT?



disco was being polite when he said Atomic Buffalo "Treats", they are more properly known as Atomic Buffalo Turds.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoked salmon is a nice addition to the cream cheese and cheese mixture.

Pepperoni, sausage, pizza sauce, black olives and pizza cheese.

Pulled pork.

Burnt ends

Oh the list could go on forever.


----------



## mr mac

Canoed jalapenos
Italian sausage
Cream cheese
chopped basil
cheap apple wood smoked bacon


----------



## rabbithutch

Thank you for all the suggestions.  I bought a couple dozen medium sized jalapeños and a bag of the red, orange and yellow small sweet peppers.  I 'canoed' all but 6 of the jalapeños and added cream cheese along with a piece of another hard cheese and wrapped them in bacon.  I used asiago on some, jarlsberg on others, extra sharp cracker barrel cheddar, white cheddar, and white cheddar with horseradish.  I did a half dozen of each except the extra sharp cheddar which is what I used in about a dozen 'canoes' and all the sweet peppers.  I put them into double zip ziplocs and put them in the freezer to pull out when I need them.  I will experiment with Italian sausage and some of the other suggestions in the next large batch I do.

Thanks to Disco and others who reassured me that freezing the ABTs will do no harm.  I'll smoke some one day next week.  Wife's sister and her husband are coming for a visit.  I want to show him how easy it is to run my SFB Brazos smoker.  I'm thinking a brisket and 2 pork butts plus some ABTs.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## dogboa

As I have mentioned in another thread, I like my ABTs done vertically. I like a mix of red and green Japs. One of my favorite fillings is homemade, fresh Mexican chorizo with Oaxaca or Cotija cheese. Thin sliced bacon for wrapping.

I had a idea once to use huitlacoche as part of a stuffing, but after trying some in a quesadilla, realized it is an acquired taste that I have no desire to acquire!


----------



## phatbac

I keep mine pretty standard I use veggie cream cheese or if I want sweet element I use blueberry cream cheese. I find the sweet helps with heat if the pepper. If it's a non spicy crowd I use sweet peppers instead of Jalapenos.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## rabbithutch

Thanks Phatbac and dogboa!

I'm thinking of adding a drop of honey when I take them off. 

Generally, I like to do mine vertically, too; but the crowd I'm feeding don't particularly care for spicy.  I've done some sweet peppers vertically for them and a half dozen jala's for me.  I'll definitely give the Oaxaca cheese and chorizo a try in the future and the blueberry cream cheese too.


----------



## smoking4fun

What is the typical temperature and timing on getting the bacon crisp on the outside?  Last time, I think I put them in 230* and at an hour, they were nearly burnt (stuffing was still good though).


----------



## newqreview

I like to put Jeffs rub in the cream cheese (dont mix it to much) and dust with rub when smoking.
Sometimes ill rack them above a butt for basting.


----------



## Rings Я Us

cliffcarter said:


> My filling is softened cream cheese, finely diced apple and a teaspoon or so of cinnamon-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BdayABTs (6).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cliffcarter
> __ May 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use small sweet peppers for those that don't like the heat-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06494.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cliffcarter
> __ Jun 6, 2017



It looks like somebody used a pastry bag  with a pastry tip on it to fill his or her ABT's .. lol


----------



## cliffcarter

Yes someone did, didn't effect the taste any though.;)


----------



## thebigsmooth

I've done these a few different ways.  One of my favorites is to simmer diced mushrooms and garlic in some good olive oil.  Then mix it with the cream cheese.  I'll add a little habenero chili powder and smoked paprika. Mix it all up good and stuff away. 

Tasty


----------



## McCann519

Some great ideas I will definitely be trying in the above comments. I have only ever done them on the grill, but I always do in halves, stuffed with a mix of italian sausage(fried beforehand), cream cheese, aged cheddar and parmesan and wrapped in either thinly sliced bacon or sliced prosciutto. 

I have been thinking about mixing it up by using some ground venison and spices and trying a batch on the smoker


----------

